# Roosters or hens?



## Chicken man bob (Dec 16, 2019)

4 months old one is barnevelder. Anyone know if they are rooster or hen?


----------



## Chicken man bob (Dec 16, 2019)

Can anyone tell with the pictures I’ve uploaded?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They both look like girls to me but I'm notorious here for being wrong. But there is someone who is almost psychic when it comes to knowing what sex they are. 

I'll give him a holler, he'll either blow me out of the water (again) or agree with me.


----------



## Chicken man bob (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks ! I hope you’re right


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So do I but for a completely different reason.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Roosters, 1 st pic look how thick the legs are. I've never had that breed, but at 16 weeks old their combs are too far developed, at that far developed they should be laying eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I give up. I'm just going to shout for NM from now on.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are definitely roosters


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yep, definitely roosters, I knew instantly from the combs and legs.


----------

